# Corsair 1600 MHZ RAM on Intel DH61WW



## TechnoHolic (Dec 8, 2012)

I have recently got one RAM of corsair 1600 MHZ(CMV4GX3M1A1600C11) but my mobo(Intel DH61WW) Package shows it supports 1066 or 1333 fsb RAM's..The ram module still seal packed, asked the shop,from where it was purchased and they are saying nothing will happen..(Actually it was purchased through my friend THOUGH i told him to buy 1333 fsb RAM but...............)
i have one strontium 4gb 1333 ram and willing to sell it..<and i will use single RAM.(Corsair)-if there is no problem..>
someone please focus on it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 8, 2012)

all intel core i series sandybridge generation processor(2xxx series) supports only upto 1066 ram,no issues there.problem mostly occurs only when you try to run ram at higher speed(1333 ram at 1600) not the other way around.it will run fine.


----------



## TechnoHolic (Dec 8, 2012)

no i've no such intention to OC this..my DC processor's FSB controller is 1066 mhz...but the motherboard shows 1333 mhz..
a bit confused..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 8, 2012)

not going into technical details just understand that 1600 ram will run fine with any intel cpu/mpbo you can buy now-a-days.


----------



## TechnoHolic (Dec 8, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> not going into technical details just understand that 1600 ram will run fine with any intel cpu/mpbo you can buy now-a-days.



Thanks..


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 8, 2012)

Don't worry. The new RAM will work absolutely fine on your PC 

When RAM runs at a lower clock there is hardly any problem.


----------



## TechnoHolic (Dec 8, 2012)

Installed it......Don't know there will be any problem in future.......here is the screenshot 


My full PC specification is here
*valid.canardpc.com/2608556

previously my strontium 1333 RAM was 7-7-7-20 now corsair 1600 is *11*-8-8-20

is there anything wrong with *11* !


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 9, 2012)

That RAM will auto down-clock to 1333MHz and will run just finw with the current motherboard that you are using now.


----------



## topgear (Dec 9, 2012)

first of all - I don't get it why on the blue earth you have ditched the Strontium Ram - both are 4GB and if that was working fine .. anyway, it's call so not much to say about this and talking about C11 timings well, Corsair has released some new Value Select and XMS3 1600 Mhz ram modules with C11 timing settings - so every =thing is working fine but if you want you may try to manually change ( lower ) the ram timings as that would be more optimized for 1066 Mhz speed .


----------



## TechnoHolic (Dec 10, 2012)

I've installed it (Strontium) on a different PC.
My mobo(Intel DH61WW) Package shows it supports 1066 or 1333 fsb RAM's
Will it create any problem to the board in long run..


----------



## topgear (Dec 10, 2012)

it won't create any issue in the long run.


----------



## aloodum (Dec 10, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> all intel core i series sandybridge generation processor(2xxx series) supports only upto 1066 ram,no issues there.problem mostly occurs only when you try to run ram at higher speed(1333 ram at 1600) not the other way around.it will run fine.



Wrong, core i3 supports till 1333 and the lower 1066. Look at the link below:
ARK | Intel® Core

Whereas the dual core cousins are limited to 1066
ARK | Intel® Pentium® Processor G630 (3M Cache, 2.70 GHz)


@@OP: As others have said, even if you install a higher speed ram, it will be scaled back to the default ram speed of ddr3 1066 (533Mhz)
What can be a benefit is the latency figures will be tighter. If my memory serves me well , the xms3 1600 had a latency of 9(mostly) at 1333 and 1600, but fell to 8 when at 1066
Not sure what is the current latency figures on your ram.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 10, 2012)

That XMS3 1600MHZ CL11 RAM module *could *run at 1066MHz CL9..
Although I'm not sure about this.


----------



## TechnoHolic (Dec 10, 2012)

aloodum said:


> Not sure what is the current latency figures on your ram.



thanks for your reply...please see RAM details below..






topgear said:


> it won't create any issue in the long run.



thanks..feeling better now..


----------



## aloodum (Dec 10, 2012)

^^^ cool...from your 2nd screenshot, you can see at 509 Mhz the latency figure is CL7 while it is cl11 at ats base speed of 800Mhz
So if you can manually alter the the ram latencies from your bios, you would notice peformance increase from your current auto config(which has done a horrible job of sucking up the spd info )

Since you'll be running at 533 Mhz take the 509 figures as kind of what you should end up albeit with some higher figures.
Try to attain a CL8, stress it ans see if it is stable/no bsods etc and then go lower.

Whats better is in ur case is that its running at 1T Command rate at ur designated speed.


----------



## TechnoHolic (Dec 11, 2012)

aloodum said:


> ^^^ cool...from your 2nd screenshot, you can see at 509 Mhz the latency figure is CL7 while it is cl11 at ats base speed of 800Mhz
> So if you can manually alter the the ram latencies from your bios, you would notice peformance increase from your current auto config(which has done a horrible job of sucking up the spd info )
> 
> Since you'll be running at 533 Mhz take the 509 figures as kind of what you should end up albeit with some higher figures.
> ...



My previous Strontium 1333 MHz Details




if it found that some JEDEC #4 and JEDEC #5 is missing on corsair...what's this item?
and which RAM is better one...anyone please reply


----------



## aloodum (Dec 11, 2012)

^^ Umm ur strontium had the same if not better timmings 
The SPD tab shows the timings at the various speeds that the manufacturer says are the correct ones for that specific RAM, and one which complies with teh JEDEC specs at the rated voltage
If you see strontium one maxes out at some 750 mhz, which means the mfg is saying as soon as you push it beyond this mhz you would may need to bump up voltage and even if you do theres no gurantee it will result in a stable run. Consider all the timings shown as an indication of specs across the total spectrum of its operating range.

Ram is cheap , why don tyou keep both of them? 
Though i would place money on Corsair soley based on the warranty terms (I've had DOA corsairs, corsairs that died pretty soon so im not a ardent worshipper of the value select range)


----------



## TechnoHolic (Dec 11, 2012)

this strontium Ram placed to my uncle's PC who has a photo shop..actually today i ringed up my assembler / guide,who told me never buy RAM's which doesn't have hynix chip on it and he told me Corsair's experience is not too good for him and he also suggests me to sell the RAM....i never want to OC any part's of my PC....all parts are set to run as their free will.. i need stability...
actually my gfx card/mobo positioned so badly that i can't even insert two regular size ram modules...if i place it to DIMM 1 it is too close to the card....


----------



## aloodum (Dec 11, 2012)

^^ lolz ur assembler is an a$$
These so called assembler have obly seen the likes of the ZION which they consider as the  holy grail of ram and will cook up insane stories.
Actually in times of SDRam, DDR1 you still had rubbish rams like KING ram, whole packaging was like a feviquick packet..yes its true..obvioulsly the Zion which used the hynix chipset appeared "better" (and hence costlier) alternative.
Trust me ive met zions way back in early 2000's and they were the first to die once the monsoons used to set in  

Most mem chips at the value range are similar so dont be scared about stability issues. Corasir has unmatched after sales...trust me on that

yes i get ur point, ur card is just behind the ram notch.Trust me even with the card placed, the notch has sufficient space to open, with just about touching your gpu backside. Easiest is to remove the card, plonk the ram and re-seat the gpu.The mobo makers have taken care of this fact 

And to make you feel better, i've had a xms3+ a value select ddr1333 on a micro atx board kissing the platic behind of gtx 260 on my 2ndary rig


----------



## TechnoHolic (Dec 11, 2012)

if i place RAM to DIMM 1 the RAM touches the gfx and heat may spread to module...so it's better to avoid RAM's on DIMM1 (for me)..you would understand if you see my mobo..anyway let it go..saw my friends small sized kingston RAM's(DDr2) they are very well sized for critical mobo/gfx card..half of the size of the value RAM...will search it next time..
and about the assembler,he always says not to use zion RAM's on intel Mobo but to use hynix chip based ram on them...and he is cheap brand addicted i know,as because he assembles machines for low end users..


----------



## aloodum (Dec 11, 2012)

^^ the heat shouldnt be a worry and there is still a gap and air is still a bad conductor of heat  but anyhow whatever rocks ur boat "

half in height i guess?Those conform to VLP or Very Low Profile specs.Heres one from transcend:
DDR3 LONG-DIMM VLP - Welcome to the Transcend Info Website

The point is if ur getting a better product at low cost it need not be the worst..these assemblers take advantage of the fact that most users are quite naive when it comes to components...there is ahuge industry of refurbishing/repairing rams and repacking the same under dubious companies...and for a long time these assemblers used to pass on the same to end users.And they were only a couple of bucks cheaper than a standar transcend or even a hynix for hat matter.

Nevertheless, the crux is if u gonna keep one stick, keep the corsair simply bcoz it offers more warranty.You shall have no issues in the long run.


----------



## topgear (Dec 12, 2012)

your assembler s at-least right about one thing : zion ram is not good as once they used to be - I still have 2x 512MB Zion DDR ram modules - but ever since they steeped into DDR3 memory business their quality came down.


----------



## aloodum (Dec 12, 2012)

^^ OT: i like how the asemblers take the name of the holy ram---- JEEOON


----------



## Naxal (Dec 12, 2012)

In Kolkata, ZION RAMs are like next to god in every local computer store (apart from those big guns in Chadni), anything which is not ZION is not a RAM at all. Dont know why these shop owners worship ZION products unlike anything else they sell.


----------



## topgear (Dec 13, 2012)

may be for a fatter margin and Zion ram modules are not cheap.

@ TechnoHolic - Hynix chip based rams are good ( and Hynix has some it's own branded ram modules though they are rare ) but it's better to stick with reputed brands as on cheap ram modules you may find fake ram chips.


----------



## TechnoHolic (Dec 13, 2012)

topgear said:


> may be for a fatter margin and Zion ram modules are not cheap.
> 
> @ TechnoHolic - Hynix chip based rams are good ( and Hynix has some it's own branded ram modules though they are rare ) but it's better to stick with reputed brands as on cheap ram modules you may find fake ram chips.



@Topgear- corsair use their own chip or they use chips from hynix or any other brand...?
and do you know how much Kingston Hyperx series 4gb or 8gb RAM's costs...saw some good reviews about this RAM by #sumanpathok..Didn't find these products on FK or other sites...are they available in chadni...have any idea..



aloodum said:


> ^^ OT: i like how the asemblers take the name of the holy ram---- JEEOON


----------



## topgear (Dec 14, 2012)

there's no Corsair memory chip AFAIK but they uses chips from Samsung, Qimonda, PowerChip, Elpida, Micron etc.

for Kingston hyperx Blue try this 
Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3 4 GB PC RAM (KHX1600C9D3B1/4G): Flipkart.com


----------



## Rahul9804 (May 22, 2015)

I also have a same question. whether this corsair ram 4 gb ddr3 will support with my 2gb ddr3 zion ram at 1333 mhz? I'm having same mobo dh61ww.


----------



## topgear (May 23, 2015)

Welcome to TDF. As for the question :

both ram modules should run with each other without any issue though it's not a very recommended method as incompatibility could also happen.

BTW, don't revoke such old thread. Instead create a new thread.


----------

